# Openvpn ca Eintrag falsch in server.conf?

## Jacomo

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute mal versucht einen VPN Server zu konfigurieren.

Zertifikate und Schlüssel erstellen war kein Problem, aber wenn ich dann eine Überprüfung starte mit

```
openvpn server.conf
```

erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Options error: Unrecognized option or missing parameter(s) in server.conf:78: ca (2.1_rc15)

Use --help for more information.
```

Hier meine Zeile 78 aus der server.conf Datei:

```
ca easy-rsa/keys/ca.crt
```

Es macht auch keinen unterschied wenn ich den absoluten Pfad angebe.

Wenn ich die Zeile ausklammere mit einem ; am Anfang, dann kommt gleich der nächste Fehler in der nächsten Zeile mit dem cert Wert.

Habe schon herumgegoogelt, aber leider nichts brauchbares finden können.

Freue mich über jede Hilfe  :Smile: 

Edit:

Nach etwas weiterer Suche im Netz vermute ich, dass ich eventuell falsche bzw. nicht genug USE Flags gesetzt habe.

Da ich aber leider noch ziemlicher Neuling bin, weiß ich nicht welche ich setzen muss bzw. wo ich sehe welche ich zu setzten habe.

Hier mein Auszug aus der make.conf:

```
USE="-pam -ssl -ipv6"
```

----------

## Jacomo

So, hat sich erledigt! NATÜRLICH waren die USE Flags falsch  :Embarassed: 

/etc/make.conf geändert auf:

```
USE="pam ssl crypt -ipv6"
```

dann openvpn neu emerged und es funzt  :Very Happy: 

----------

